# Man given costume option for slaying dog



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man given costume option for slaying dog
*
Sat Dec 16, 7:32 AM ET

A man who shot his Great Dane in the head may have his jail sentence reduced if he dresses up as a dog.

Municipal Judge Michael Cicconetti offered Thursday to cut Robert M. Clark's sentence to 10 days in jail if he wears a Safety Pup costume and visits the city's five elementary schools. The mascot educates children about issues ranging from traffic safety to drug abuse.

Clark, 38, pleaded no contest to an animal cruelty charge and was sentenced to 180 days in jail for shooting his dog. Cicconetti suspended all but 30 days of Clark's sentence if he pays the Lake County Human Society for the dog's veterinarian bills. The judge then offered to cut an additional 20 days if Clark dresses up as Safety Pup.

Clark was arrested July 3 after neighbors reported hearing the dog's cries and police found the injured animal. The humane society took the dog to an emergency veterinary clinic, but he suffered brain damage and had to be euthanized, the group said. Clark is appealing the sentence, court officials said.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

**** that. He deserves to get shot in the head.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

There must be more to that story... was the man trying to put the dog out of certain misery... or did he just shoot him for no apparant reason?

Just a thought...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Nefarious1 said:


> **** that. He deserves to get shot in the head.


My sentiments exactly... I'd like to introduce Mr. Clark to my 9mm, starting with his kneecaps.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

If a dog is hurt and need to be put down take them to a vet, it is no excuse to shoot a dog!!! I agree with everyone he deserves to be shot not to have the chance to tell all the little kids about traffic and pretend like nothing happened it's a joke to have him dress up like a dog. Just showing you can get away with killing animals like Vic if you just have a good enough lawyer. They all deserve to be shot and stuffed!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

So one should pay big bucks for some stranger forcing euthanasia, or take matters into his/her own hands as a last act of ultimate lovig sacrifice? 

On the other hand, the stranger has been trained in using chemicals to make the body fail. And there's no guarentee that doing it oneself will take care of the job.

Interesting thread this is turning into folks. I'm not on one side of the fence or the other. Merely an observer.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not saying that you should take your animal in for euthanasia just cause, I worked for an animal hospital and I just see it as a better idea then taking your dog in the back yard and shooting them. IDK To euthanize a dog it cost's $60 bucks, and to me it's piece of mind. Could you imagine you shoot and blow off half the head and it's still alive and you have to shoot it again. Just dosen't seem right to me but I guess it's to each's own.


----------

